# Pressure washer not producing pressure



## rocks911 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Troy-Bilt 2500 PSI model 020344 that is not producing pressure.

This thing has hardly been used. It's about 3 years old but hasnt been used more than ten times. I lent it to a friend who added a flexible inlet cutoff which I appreciated until the thing broke. I had to get after what was left inside the female collar with a screwdriver to get the flimsy brass male connector, or at least what was left of it, out. It took some doing but I finally managed.

I looked closely to be sure that there were no little bits of metal left. I also looked at the inlet gasket/screen combo and unfortunately the screen was torn at the tip. I put it all together and started it up. The pressure was not what it needed to be for sure. No unusual noises, it ran like always, just not much pressure.

The guide that is offered online is so basic it's nearly useless. Any ideas? I hope to goodness that I didnt get metal into the pressure chamber, but I have no idea how to diagnose what is going on with the thing. The manual had some pretty basic steps which I followed to no avail.

Help!


----------



## NWFixer (May 9, 2011)

probably damaged the pump valves. unless its a Cat pump, most of them are not worth fixing unless you can DIY


----------

